# AutoNation Saltwater Roundup



## pluggit (Feb 8, 2011)

Tournament is on April 25 and 26 at Roberts Point Park Pavillion
Rules have changed go to WWW.AUTONATIONROUNDUP.COM
More money awarded for catching fish.
Team and Family Divions 
10,000.00 in $$$$$$$ will be given away
Raffle prizes
Auction items
Food both days

Dont let this one get away

Any Questions : call 361-249-6634 ask for Todd
:flag:


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

can you fish from a kayak or just a boat?


----------

